# You know your really into inverts when...



## Arthroverts (Nov 12, 2019)

..."When your spouse finds coco fiber in the bath tub..."

Hey all, you know the drill. Keep it clean, keep it cool, keep it funny. Let's see what ya got. Maybe we can do a giveaway for the best one one of these days.

..."because the sink just wasn't enough."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 12, 2019)

..."When you have to explain to people your dogs have more than 4 legs"
..."Because you're allergic to feather & fur so you chose the next cutest thing, centipedes"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## 8by8 (Nov 12, 2019)

When your in your first place at 18 and sell your bed and sleep on the sofa to turn your bedroom into a heated and humidified jungle oasis. That's when I knew I was addicted and joined T.A.(tarantulas anonymous).  Been keeping and happy for 14+ years now. Take it one T at a time.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## basin79 (Nov 12, 2019)

......when you keep your big livefood tub in the bath so you can keep the lid off.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 12, 2019)

"....When your vacation locations correspond with areas known for their invertebrate diversity..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 12, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> "....When your vacation locations correspond with areas known for their invertebrate diversity..."
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Hehehehe that is pretty much the sole reason why I wanna go to a university on the U.S. mainland or internationally.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 12, 2019)

Nicholas Rothstein said:


> Hehehehe that is pretty much the sole reason why I wanna go to a university on the U.S. mainland or internationally.


Well, if your ever in Southern California, let me know. We'll take you out to go looking, and you can come hang out at one the SoCal invert club meetings .

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 12, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Well, if your ever in Southern California, let me know. We'll take you out to go looking, and you can come hang out at one the SoCal invert club meetings .
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


That is great! I'd take you up on that offer. I am applying to pitzer and pomona

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 13, 2019)

"...When the number of inverts you just bought doesn't correlate to what you said your budget was..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 13, 2019)

When you crash Tupperware parties.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 13, 2019)

My budget is substrate. Every Centipede I have was WC. Haha


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 13, 2019)

Introvertebrate said:


> When you crash Tupperware parties.


I get invited to tons of Filipino parties. Tupperware everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vanisher (Nov 13, 2019)

When your wife yells: Why do you keep watching spiders? Why cant you watch porn like an normal adult!

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 13, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> When your wife yells: Why do you keep watching spiders? Why cant you watch porn like an normal adult!


Spend your time watching inverts reproduction systems. You'll be amazed! So much more interesting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## aphono (Nov 13, 2019)

When house hunting, check the # of spare rooms and check if the room(s) have good size and layout for invert collections.  How many shelving units can I fit in there and how shall they be arranged.

Bonus:  entry way with nice space for a display tank. Or good space for molt displays or a huge blown up poster of an amblypygi on a white background.  For the solicitors and unwanted guests.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TreebeardGoddess (Nov 13, 2019)

... when you won't let your SO throw away an old food container cuz it would be perfect for this new invert I'm planning to get!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 13, 2019)

@aphono, you speak from personal experience, don't you .



TreebeardGoddess said:


> ... when you won't let your SO throw away an old food container cuz it would be perfect for this new invert I'm planning to get!


Ah yes, this is me (not the significant other part however). I can never get the stickers to peel off right though, so it looks all messy and awful by the time I'm finished. Ah, the life of an invert keeper...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 13, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> @aphono, you speak from personal experience, don't you .
> Hehe pro tip: use rubbing alcohol to get off the stick. If that doesn't work then soak it in water for a few hours and try again.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 13, 2019)

What the heck? ^

I said pro tip: use rubbing alcohol or soak it in water for a few hours and try again

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 13, 2019)

Huh? What do you mean?

I've tried almost everything; the glue stays behind even with soaking, and then it looks just as bad as with the sticker.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 13, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Huh? What do you mean?
> 
> I've tried almost everything; the glue stays behind even with soaking, and then it looks just as bad as with the sticker.
> 
> ...


To get rid of the stuff left behind I use rubbing alcohol, I rub it while applying force and it can take a while but it comes off. If it is a really pesky mark I soak it over night in water with some dish soap.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 13, 2019)

"...When a random stranger walks by you and your friend...
'_Tough luck. I'm sorry about the DKS. Tell ya what; I'll throw in an RCF OBT with a GBB, and then if you want the AGB and its enclosure, you can have it, in exchange for a couple GALS, the Pokie, and the X. immanis. The OBT will take a good mouse every..._'
...and they assume your talking about computers."

(this one needs a little more work. I'm saving it here till I can come up with something really clever to finish it off)

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## aphono (Nov 13, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> "...When a random stranger walks by you and your friend...
> '_Tough luck. I'm sorry about the DKS. Tell ya what; I'll throw in an RCF OBT with a GBB, and then if you want the AGB and its enclosure, you can have it, in exchange for a couple GALS, the Pokie, and the X. immanis. The OBT will take a good mouse every..._'
> ...and they assume your talking about computers."
> 
> ...


Hah. For me it'd be: something, whip collection/room, something with the person thinking I had a room filled with... entirely different kinds of interesting stuff..?

for anyone who might not get it- amblypygi fan here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SamanthaMarikian (Nov 13, 2019)

TreebeardGoddess said:


> ... when you won't let your SO throw away an old food container cuz it would be perfect for this new invert I'm planning to get!


My grandma saves panera salad containers just for me for that reason

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ratmosphere (Nov 14, 2019)

When everyone in your town follows your Instagram and you're now known as the "Bug Kid".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4 (Nov 14, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> @aphono, you speak from personal experience, don't you .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coconut oil will melt the glue left behind, I smear it on and let it sit overnight. Then wash it well with dish soap and water.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Synapze (Nov 14, 2019)

When you say things like "That's not one of my flies" or "Can I have that container when you're finished?"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 15, 2019)

"...When you realize that you've been showing pictures of your latest addition to everyone on the subway..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 16, 2019)

Ah once I went exploring for new morphs. Found about 5 cool pedes and put them in clear jars in a clear bag. I got a few weird looks on the bus, even from the homeless.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 18, 2019)

"...When your handshakes regularly leave coconut coir on the other person's hand..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## All About Arthropods (Nov 19, 2019)

When you save all your beverage-holders from fast food places for roach hides.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tolaas (Nov 20, 2019)

...when you have a Seinfeld/Newman type of relationship with the office's Orkin guy.

...when you may or may not have left a note on said Orkin guy's windshield saying, "We're coming for you. Love, the Ants."

...when you realize that "Coleoptera" would be a lovely name for a daughter.

...when you actually try to convince your wife of that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Love 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 22, 2019)

Credit to @aphono for this one.

"...When your trip to Europe is planned around the exact dates and locations of the Hamm, Terraristikbörse, and other shows..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## l4nsky (Nov 22, 2019)

...When you view your paycheck as tarantulas/pedes you could purchase instead of bills you have to pay

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 25, 2019)

When you feel the need to buy a new species of tarantula - even though you're already keeping over 100 different species of tarantula.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Nov 25, 2019)

...when your phone has more T pix than people pix...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 25, 2019)

"...When your bumper sticker looks like this: '_Just takin' on life, one invert at a time_...'"
Or
"...When your philosophy for reptile shows is: '_Just taking the budget, one invert at a time_...'"

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Nov 25, 2019)

When family members gives tours to guests in your bedroom as if it's a museum and not where you go to be alone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## coniontises (Nov 25, 2019)

...when you talk of strange Tenebrionidae while half-asleep, and wake up wondering why the ones you caught have suddenly "vanished"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tolaas (Nov 25, 2019)

When you hear yourself regularly using phrases like: 
"You guys just don't get it." 
or "Well, we all went through a bug phase, right?"
or "We both knew it would get out eventually. Now grab the flashlight and help me."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Frogdaddy (Nov 25, 2019)

When your paycheck gets electronically deposited into you and your wife's joint account, but your bonuses come in a paper check directly to you. 'Cause that's T money my friends.


BTW, if she asks, you know nothing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 25, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> When family members gives tours to guests in your bedroom as if it's a museum and not where you go to be alone.


Happens to me. You get a stream of people going through, and then its time to break out the crickets...



coniontises said:


> ...when you talk of strange Tenebrionidae while half-asleep, and wake up wondering why the ones you caught have suddenly "vanished"


Ah ha ha! Oh, how many invertebrates have slipped through my fingers that way!



Tolaas said:


> "We both knew it would get out eventually. Now grab the flashlight and help me."






Frogdaddy said:


> When your paycheck gets electronically deposited into you and your wife's joint account, but your bonuses come in a paper check directly to you. 'Cause that's T money my friends.
> 
> 
> BTW, if she asks, you know nothing.


Don't worry, we've got your back...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 25, 2019)

"...When your friend asks 'Why do you have micro-screen over the air conditioning vents?' And you say cooly,
"Oh, that's to keep the H. mac from getting into the HVAC again'..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Funny 4 | Wow 1


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Nov 25, 2019)

When the first "commonly visited" link on your startup is to a site that regularly features close ups of arachnid genitalia on the homepage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 28, 2019)

@SonsofArachne, .

"...When you are desperate enough to wade through the water, the mud, and the cold to find that one aquatic hemipteran when every other reasonable person is inside..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 28, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> when every other reasonable person is asleep..."


I work the night shift and stay on this schedule all the time. Other than that I agree with your statement completely.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 28, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> I work the night shift and stay on this schedule all the time. Other than that I agree with your statement completely.


Fixed it to reflect this update ...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 28, 2019)

..........others see a Christmas lantern, but you see an enclosure.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 2


----------



## ShyDragoness (Nov 28, 2019)

When you consider spending the money you need to buy people Christmas presents on spiders

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 29, 2019)

"...When people stop asking you for help with algebra because your answers tend to end in 'X is equal to the current number of invertebrates one has, so therefore X+1=...'"

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 1, 2019)

"...When your carpet consists of 20% carpet fiber, 30% ground up leaves, and 50% soil from your enclosures..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

(P.S Slight exaggeration, but it's getting there...)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## mossloft (Dec 2, 2019)

...when you're late to class because yes, you HAD to take a picture of that cool bug you found.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## aphono (Dec 2, 2019)

When someone mentions cake for an event, you think of possible ways to make it invert related.  Invert related decorations..  can cricket flour be used for the cake...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SonsofArachne (Dec 3, 2019)

When you buy multiple slings trying to get a female, then keep finding reasons not to sell off the extras. Get two females - "What if something happens to the one I keep? I better hang on to both of them". Get two males - "the price isn't very good for these, I'll just hold on to them to see if I can get a trade".

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 24, 2019)

"...When grain mites are a bigger problem than dust bunnies in your house..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tuisto (Dec 24, 2019)

Oh good I'm not alone..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 26, 2019)

"...When you get the elevator to yourself at work because no one wants to hear the latest collection update on the way up/down..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tellorcha (Dec 27, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> "...When grain mites are a bigger problem than dust bunnies in your house..."
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Hah!, was trying to think of a grain mite mention scrolling through this thread.  My sworn enemy those guys.


----------



## Tellorcha (Dec 27, 2019)

...when you talk about egg lays like other people talk about a new pregnancy
...when your grandma knows to avoid asking about your hobbies at Christmas dinner

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tellorcha (Dec 27, 2019)

...when your cats catch more feeders than mice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 27, 2019)

"...When you chuck the regular curriculum and teach your kids the alphabet hobby-style: A is for _Aphonopema_, your very best friend. B is for _Blatta_, your very best feeder. C is for _Cupiennius_, your very fast friend..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aphono (Dec 31, 2019)

When friends and family make up novel greetings or have a little bit of fun using invert related movements with you.  Recently some family members got to witness some of my whipspiders engage in prey hunting behaviours.   Over the holidays my family got a huge kick out of doing the amblypygi whip action at me- both arms out wide with one hand tapping my shoulder from behind...

and then they take great delight in explaining it to observers and telling me to show them videos. All great stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 31, 2019)

aphono said:


> When friends and family make up novel greetings or have a little bit of fun using invert related movements with you.  Recently some family members got to witness some of my whipspiders engage in prey hunting behaviours.   Over the holidays my family got a huge kick out of doing the amblypygi whip action at me- both arms out wide with one hand tapping my shoulder from behind...
> 
> and then they take great delight in explaining it to observers and telling me to show them videos. All great stuff.


That is just too cool! I guess that means you are the prey though...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aphono (Dec 31, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> That is just too cool! I guess that means you are the prey though...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Yep!  Fortunately the end results were a hug.. so far. I should be more cautious....


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 31, 2019)

There sneaking up on you, just like the real amblypygi! You need to take a few runs in the cricket simulator...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jan 2, 2020)

When your son has so many tarantula toys you cant walk through the living room without thinking every single tarantula in your care escaped.  : ) Boom!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Jan 12, 2020)

"...When you get in trouble because there's dirt in the sink (and accompanying dishes) from when you washed out your last enclosure..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 13, 2020)

Oh also, you know when your really into inverts when you have a ton of "bug" tattoos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Jan 13, 2020)

When someone goes to water one of your pets and you yell from across the room, "No, not that water! The other water!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Jan 14, 2020)

Ratmosphere said:


> Oh also, you know when your really into inverts when you have a ton of "bug" tattoos.


I'm getting a centipede tattoo this year 
0_0 hahhahaa


----------



## Arthroverts (Apr 15, 2020)

"...When random invertebrates start just showing up and you have no idea where they came from..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

P.S This is not a joke. I had a carpenter/solitary bee end up buzzing around a lightbulb, various other non-normal flying insects springing up, and now yesterday a full-sized darkling beetle just appeared on the carpet. Hadn't even collected any darkling beetle that looked anything like it for several months, and I did not have one before. Je ne comprends pas...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ColeopteraC (Apr 15, 2020)

‘When vases of foodplant for phasmids adorn your dining table’

‘You know, in case the parks close.’

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Apr 15, 2020)

Ellenantula said:


> ...when your phone has more T pix than people pix...


Out of approximately 22,000 photos on my phone, most are bugs and/or plants and only around 200 are of a person (often with a bug). 


Arthroverts said:


> "...When your friend asks 'Why do you have micro-screen over the air conditioning vents?' And you say cooly,
> "Oh, that's to keep the H. mac from getting into the HVAC again'..."
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


That also is a requirement of a USDA containment facility, so I will probably do that eventually. 


Arthroverts said:


> "...When you get in trouble because there's dirt in the sink (and accompanying dishes) from when you washed out your last enclosure..."
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


While I emphatically tell people that it is not technically dirt, I still have to periodically clean the pipes after I plug them up with coconut fiber build-up. 


aprilmayjunebugs said:


> When someone goes to water one of your pets and you yell from across the room, "No, not that water! The other water!"


No one else does anything for my pets. With my USDA permits, I am able to justify absolute and autocratic control of the bug room.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 16, 2020)

...when every container is a potential enclosure
...when your neighbors think you're crazy because you run around outside acting like a little kid with a butterfly net
- MantisGirl13

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Apr 16, 2020)

The Mantis Menagerie said:


> No one else does anything for my pets. With my USDA permits, I am able to justify absolute and autocratic control of the bug room.


It's an honor to have my contribution to this thread quoted. You see, we only have a bug corner, and while I like to think I'm in charge of it, I don't have any permits that say so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Apr 16, 2020)

When you know it's time to clean the roach bin based on the frequency of escapee dreams you've been having.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4 (Apr 17, 2020)

When the total of your quarantine supplies consist of a giant box of cork bark, extra veggies and  5 lbs of dry food for the roaches, extra dried crickets for the desert beetles, repashy for the isopods. and 6 new sterilite bins.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## chanda (Apr 17, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> @SonsofArachne, .
> 
> "...When you are desperate enough to wade through the water, the mud, and the cold to find that one aquatic hemipteran when every other reasonable person is inside..."
> 
> ...


Does that mean you're desperate? I just thought that was the normal way to get them!

Of course, there are those nights where you find yourself hip-deep in water, holding the flashlight in your teeth, getting eaten alive by mosquitoes, while trying to get a catch cup around a fishing spider before the batteries die.

And of course, the night you drive home barefoot and sans pants (to keep from getting the car's upholstery covered in mud) because that aquatic invert was _just_ a smidge out of reach, but you were sure you could get it from the shore without having to take off your shoes and go wading. (Turns out, I couldn't. Leaned out just a little too far, slipped in the mud...and ended up soaked and muddy head-to-toe.)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rhino1 (Apr 17, 2020)

..."when my friends and colleagues bring me every darn insect, redback and wolf spider that they find" 
C'mon people, give the man tarantulas!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DARAPTOR (Apr 18, 2020)

"you threatened to kill your best friend for tapping your mantis enclosure glass"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DARAPTOR (Apr 18, 2020)

Which is not true, maybe.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Apr 18, 2020)

chanda said:


> Does that mean you're desperate? I just thought that was the normal way to get them!
> 
> Of course, there are those nights where you find yourself hip-deep in water, holding the flashlight in your teeth, getting eaten alive by mosquitoes, while trying to get a catch cup around a fishing spider before the batteries die.
> 
> And of course, the night you drive home barefoot and sans pants (to keep from getting the car's upholstery covered in mud) because that aquatic invert was _just_ a smidge out of reach, but you were sure you could get it from the shore without having to take off your shoes and go wading. (Turns out, I couldn't. Leaned out just a little too far, slipped in the mud...and ended up soaked and muddy head-to-toe.)



 This is a reference by Arthroverts to a post I made in another thread about hunting for Lethocerus americanus in a swamp on my dads former property.  Never did find any after wading the entire swamp several times. In fact the only thing I caught was a fishing spider (Dolomedes sp.) which I released a few days later when it produced an egg sack. 
 You're braver than I, going in barefoot. Although, knowing that the swamp I was going into contained a number of broken branches and at least one large snapping turtle, I consider my decision to wear a old pair of shoes a tactical one.


----------



## chanda (Apr 18, 2020)

SonsofArachne said:


> This is a reference by Arthroverts to a post I made in another thread about hunting for Lethocerus americanus in a swamp on my dads former property.  Never did find any after wading the entire swamp several times. In fact the only thing I caught was a fishing spider (Dolomedes sp.) which I released a few days later when it produced an egg sack.
> You're braver than I, going in barefoot. Although, knowing that the swamp I was going into contained a number of broken branches and at least one large snapping turtle, I consider my decision to wear a old pair of shoes a tactical one.


It's not so much bravery as a different terrain. If I were in a swamp, where visibility was limited and snapping turtles or other hazards lurked, I doubt I'd go barefoot. The Arizona and California ponds or streams I've hunted are usually relatively clear and hazard-free. (And even then, if I'm actually planning on hunting aquatics, I'll bring a pair of water shoes. Barefooting it is usually a matter of randomly spotting something and deciding on the spur of the moment that I want it - or finding the water levels in the streams a little higher than anticipated, and not wanting to deal with wet shoes.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 18, 2020)

You know you are really into inverts when you pop out the window screen just to see what species of spider is in the web in the corner of the window frame.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Apr 20, 2020)

chanda said:


> Does that mean you're desperate? I just thought that was the normal way to get them!
> 
> Of course, there are those nights where you find yourself hip-deep in water, holding the flashlight in your teeth, getting eaten alive by mosquitoes, while trying to get a catch cup around a fishing spider before the batteries die.
> 
> And of course, the night you drive home barefoot and sans pants (to keep from getting the car's upholstery covered in mud) because that aquatic invert was _just_ a smidge out of reach, but you were sure you could get it from the shore without having to take off your shoes and go wading. (Turns out, I couldn't. Leaned out just a little too far, slipped in the mud...and ended up soaked and muddy head-to-toe.)


Well, in that case, I guess not... 



Rhino1 said:


> ..."when my friends and colleagues bring me every darn insect, redback and wolf spider that they find"
> C'mon people, give the man tarantulas!


Yes! Exactly, ha ha!

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Madnesssr (Apr 21, 2020)

When the glove compartment of every vehicle is stuffed full of containers. 

or he goes to get keys out of your purse to find he has to remove empty containers first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Madnesssr (Apr 21, 2020)

you find a freshly molted roach and hear yourself saying “look how pretty.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ponerinecat (Apr 21, 2020)

... when you plan your entire life around invertebrates and spend your free time scrounging through tunnels in the undergrowth not designed to fit you in them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Apr 25, 2020)

When you have to remind yourself not to ask your kids brand new friends, "Hey, do you like spiders?" until they've at least started forming a relationship

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthroverts (May 5, 2020)

@ColeopteraC...

"...When you have to trim the roses, and you think to yourself 'I am wasting so much phasmid food'..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Insects Glorify God (May 7, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> "....When your vacation locations correspond with areas known for their invertebrate diversity..."
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Nice to know I am not the only one to take this into consideration.


----------



## Insects Glorify God (May 7, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> ..."When your spouse finds coco fiber in the bath tub..."
> 
> Hey all, you know the drill. Keep it clean, keep it cool, keep it funny. Let's see what ya got. Maybe we can do a giveaway for the best one one of these days.
> 
> ...


I buy lots of large Cheese Ball containers for $5 at Wal Mart.  My kids love the Cheese Balls and I take the containers as soon as they're empty.  Lg. Invert Storage.  Win, win!


----------



## Arthroverts (May 7, 2020)

Insects Glorify God said:


> Nice to know I am not the only one to take this into consideration.


No, you aren't, ha ha!



Insects Glorify God said:


> I buy lots of large Cheese Ball containers for $5 at Wal Mart.  My kids love the Cheese Balls and I take the containers as soon as they're empty.  Lg. Invert Storage.  Win, win!


Unfortunately nobody in my family likes the cheeseballs...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

P.S Love your username by the way. It speaks the truth...


----------



## Insects Glorify God (May 7, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> No, you aren't, ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  Maybe you could set them out at the lunch table/in the break room at work for a day or so.  Just make sure your name is on the container!


----------



## Arthroverts (May 7, 2020)

Insects Glorify God said:


> Thanks!  Maybe you could set them out at the lunch table/in the break room at work for a day or so.  Just make sure your name is on the container!


Now there's an idea...and I already have been given several lessons earlier in this thread on how to take the sticker off the jar nicely too...

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Insects Glorify God (May 7, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> Now there's an idea...and I already have been given several lessons earlier in this thread on how to take the sticker off the jar nicely too...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Good luck on stocking up some new homes!


----------



## Arthroverts (May 7, 2020)

Insects Glorify God said:


> Good luck on stocking up some new homes!


Well, what I really need are some lower enclosures for isopods. Got a _P. pulcher_ needing to be rehoused too though...

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Insects Glorify God (May 7, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> Well, what I really need are some lower enclosures for isopods. Got a _P. pulcher_ needing to be rehoused too though...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Sorry, I don't have the "perfect" lower enclosure suggestion for you.  I usually favor small storage bins.  I have eyed those clear plastic spinach leaf containers though...  I have yet to actually try one.

Also, for sticker removal, I usually use Goo-Gone and alcohol.  Sadly, those Cheese Ball container stickers are the worst!


----------



## Arthroverts (May 12, 2020)

Insects Glorify God said:


> Sorry, I don't have the "perfect" lower enclosure suggestion for you.  I usually favor small storage bins.  I have eyed those clear plastic spinach leaf containers though...  I have yet to actually try one.
> 
> Also, for sticker removal, I usually use Goo-Gone and alcohol.  Sadly, those Cheese Ball container stickers are the worst!


The spinach containers are actually quite good. The stickers usually come off without any extra scrubbing necessary to boot!

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Arthroverts (May 12, 2020)

"...When quitting time is when your hands are so tired you can't catch another cricket to save your life..."

"...When you can catch escaping feeders with both hands simultaneously..."

"...When how bad your day goes is defined by how many times you can 'accidentally' spill the tub of feeders in a hard-to-reach place..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Insects Glorify God (May 14, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> Now there's an idea...and I already have been given several lessons earlier in this thread on how to take the sticker off the jar nicely too...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


So, my son came home with some more cheese ball containers today.  The stickers came off splendidly!  I got 4 off in about 5 min. with maybe a dime size of residue to clean in total.  They are a little smaller than the Utz brand but I think they will still make some good containers.

Here are some pictures.

1. The brand
2. The size
3. ...and my A. avic chilling in his Utz this morning before I went to work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthroverts (May 20, 2020)

"...When you wonder if you can actually make a song by rhythmically hitting your tongs just right...
...and when you actually try to get together a band to do so..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Arthroverts (Jun 16, 2020)

"...When whether that prize mantis molts successfully or not determines whether your week was a good one or not..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kingshockey (Jun 16, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> Huh? What do you mean?
> 
> I've tried almost everything; the glue stays behind even with soaking, and then it looks just as bad as with the sticker.
> 
> ...


apply a bit of cooking oil let it soak few hours then peel slowly

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 3, 2020)

"...When spelling a a complex scientific name correctly the first time without looking it up gives you a sense of satisfaction rarely experienced at other times..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 27, 2020)

"...When seeing a large flying insect on the brim of your hat no longer elicits a flight-or-fight response..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Sep 26, 2020)

When you've never in your life been so flippin' excited for an empty clear plastic box to arrive in the mail. Pics of new versi digs coming soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tidbit (Sep 27, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> ..."When your spouse finds coco fiber in the bath tub..."
> 
> Hey all, you know the drill. Keep it clean, keep it cool, keep it funny. Let's see what ya got. Maybe we can do a giveaway for the best one one of these days.
> 
> ...


“When takeout containers become caterpillar rearing tanks” and “the basement Kitchenette becomes an insect lab” and “when ur ma yells at you for all the bugs in the fridge”
Just wanna say, props to you invert fam

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Iamconstantlyhappy (Oct 1, 2020)

When your wife buys a beautiful antique army hospital medicine chest and get it shipped from Croatia only to have husband fill it with tarantulas and ants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SamanthaMarikian (Oct 4, 2020)

Your grandma saves panera salad containers and spring mix containers just for you. Favorite grandchild tings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamanthaMarikian (Oct 4, 2020)

You’ll remove a spider from the classroom full of screaming teenagers so they dont s q u a s h it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Oct 4, 2020)

“...When you realize you said ‘last species’ six species ago...”

“...When you read the newspapers your recently-arrived inverts were packed with...”

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Oct 4, 2020)

When you care more about the container than the food in it half the time

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ponerinecat (Oct 14, 2020)

When fungus gnats in your food is a normal occurrence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Oct 14, 2020)

You mourn the loss of a dermestid beetle colony.   
I'm still not over it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Ferrachi (Oct 14, 2020)

When you're surfing the net in between meetings to see what to get next...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast (Oct 15, 2020)

When veggies for feeders is part if your weekly shopping,  and you find yourself wearing a red headlamp doing night feedings cause "the tarantulas prefer it"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## paumotu (Oct 15, 2020)

When there are somehow tropical springtails in all your houseplants.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## XxSpiderQueenxX (Oct 16, 2020)

When your food choices are almost solely determined by the shape and size of the container they come in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Oct 16, 2020)

Wet dreams look like this.
.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Wow 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Oct 21, 2020)

"...When you're crazy enough to try and feed _Nauphotea cinerea_ to OBTs...after just getting two vaccines in each arm..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## paumotu (Oct 21, 2020)

When you begin to wonder what lives under the rocks in your neighbors garden.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ponerinecat (Oct 27, 2020)

orchidloveXTM said:


> When you begin to wonder what lives under the rocks in your neighbors garden.


I know this one too well... get anxious every time I think abut all the cool stuff I'm missing under the debris along the side of the road. If only that leaf pile were a foot closer to the fence...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scolopendra277 (Oct 28, 2020)

your room is hotter than the rest of the house, and there are crickets chirping nonstop and at night a bit of clinking of exoskeleton can be heard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## scolopendra277 (Oct 28, 2020)

and when your family members won't come in in fear of being killed by myrmecia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NorseDad (Oct 28, 2020)

All part of my one year journey into T's.

-When you've sent your family so many tarantula pics in group chat that they run out of "kill it with fire" gifs and have moved onto Spiderman gifs.
-When people question what the ominous bins are in your living room and you reply, "Oh that one's the roach bin, and that one's the dirt bin."
-When your response to a family member saying there is spider in the house changes from "I'll kill it." to "SWEET!".
-When you lose a sling and your SO gives you a hug and asks if you'll be okay.
-When you tell your family that you're looking to get a T. stirmi and excitedly explain that it "can get 11", has really potent barbed hairs, and can hiss" like it's a good thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Funny 3


----------



## scolopendra277 (Oct 29, 2020)

when you spend an extremely long time reading through all of these in the middle of the night

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lea (Oct 29, 2020)

...when you complain in the accommodation review that the previous reviews about spider and insect infestation weren't accurate.
(I felt so cheated, really)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Oct 30, 2020)

When you put off homework because you have to feed the mantids

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kingshockey (Oct 30, 2020)

when your s.o. just hands the bottle cap over without questioning  it no more

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ColeopteraC (Oct 30, 2020)

When you need to explain to airport security that your nets and pooter are indeed simple tools for collecting inverts, not instruments of international terrorism.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Snailientologist (Oct 30, 2020)

When auto-correct has no idea what you're talking about.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## scolopendra277 (Oct 30, 2020)

ColeopteraC said:


> When you need to explain to airport security that your nets and pooter are indeed simple tools for collecting inverts, not instruments of international terrorism.


did that actually happen?!


----------



## ColeopteraC (Oct 31, 2020)

scolopendra277 said:


> did that actually happen?!


Yes, the airport websites unfortunately did not have any guidelines on this sort of equipment. They pulled my suitcase over at the screening and asked me to explain what it is.

I stated that it’s equipment to collect insects and invertebrates. I probably would’ve been better off telling them it was sports stuff as they gave me a look of apprehension. The reasoning behind this was so alien to them that I don’t think they believed me.

I was mildly interrogated over what ‘substances’ I intended to keep in my tub and there was even a small thread of reasoning that I would bludgeon someone over the head or smuggle something in my sweepnet.

Then my pooter was believed to be a bong, etc. I eventually just stuck it all in carry luggage, didn’t stop them from cutting the butt of my sweepnet handle (hollow metal) to ensure nothing was hidden. They were of course just doing their job but the likelihood of me disguising a terroristic plot with an attention drawing cover instead of in a toiletry bottle or golf kit seems rather low.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## scolopendra277 (Oct 31, 2020)

wow. guess they find people liking inverts hard to believe.


----------



## ColeopteraC (Oct 31, 2020)

scolopendra277 said:


> wow. guess they find people liking inverts hard to believe.


I know, it was really strange. They seemed adamant that I was hiding something.

Anyways I now just fly with airlines that give free hold luggage and stick my stuff in there.


----------



## Smotzer (Oct 31, 2020)

ColeopteraC said:


> Yes, the airport websites unfortunately did not have any guidelines on this sort of equipment. They pulled my suitcase over at the screening and asked me to explain what it is.
> 
> I stated that it’s equipment to collect insects and invertebrates. I probably would’ve been better off telling them it was sports stuff as they gave me a look of apprehension. The reasoning behind this was so alien to them that I don’t think they believed me.
> 
> ...


I have had the same thing happen to me!! I always get such puzzled looks!! I even had dried specimens and they were so grossed out that they just looked at me like I was the weirdest guy on earth and let me go through. Its always enjoyable to watch their faces as they look on in my bag with such puzzlement, confusion, and then shock.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## thatdadlife619 (Oct 31, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> ..."When your spouse finds coco fiber in the bath tub..."
> 
> Hey all, you know the drill. Keep it clean, keep it cool, keep it funny. Let's see what ya got. Maybe we can do a giveaway for the best one one of these days.
> 
> ...


“When your coworkers bring you random spiders they have found in their house/garage/car/kids hair/shoes in some type of beverage bottle turned into a makeshift enclosure to work as presents”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 1, 2020)

ColeopteraC said:


> Yes, the airport websites unfortunately did not have any guidelines on this sort of equipment. They pulled my suitcase over at the screening and asked me to explain what it is.
> 
> I stated that it’s equipment to collect insects and invertebrates. I probably would’ve been better off telling them it was sports stuff as they gave me a look of apprehension. The reasoning behind this was so alien to them that I don’t think they believed me.
> 
> ...


What's funny is this means it's probably easier to take live invertebrates with you than the stuff you use to catch them.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xeroporcellio (Nov 3, 2020)

When ''go shopping'' literally means turning upside down various rocks and logs in the forest, so as to collect those interesting critters that live underneath! And discounts are valid all year-round!

(''Oh, look! Some brightly colored _Armadillidium atticum_ specimens and a bunch of fancy diplopods that I have never seen before! Take my credit card Mother Nature, you have the full right to bankrupt me!'')

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast (Nov 3, 2020)

You take the day off of work to make sure you can answ6the door for a  ew arrival

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 3, 2020)

Xeroporcellio said:


> When ''go shopping'' literally means turning upside down various rocks and logs in the forest, so as to collect those interesting critters that live underneath! And discounts are valid all year-round!
> 
> (''Oh, look! Some brightly colored _Armadillidium atticum_ specimens and a bunch of fancy diplopods that I have never seen before! Take my credit card Mother Nature, you have the full right to bankrupt me!'')


And since you are in Greece, you will have plenty of shopping opportunities...
Ever found _Glomeris balcanica_?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Smotzer (Nov 3, 2020)

"When at 5yrs old you wanted to be a spider for Halloween.....and at 28 you wore the same spider head mask for Halloween.... becuase you still want to be a spider for Halloween".

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Nov 3, 2020)

When someone complains about dirt being everywhere, and you're like "So? It's clean dirt!"

When you come downstairs in the morning and say "Mmm, smells like dirt in here!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xeroporcellio (Nov 3, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> And since you are in Greece, you will have plenty of shopping opportunities...
> Ever found _Glomeris balcanica_?


Well, with about 239 isopod (of which 60 are _Armadillidium_), 168 diplopod and 110 chilopod species, you could say that there is something for all tastes in this ‘’shop’’!  Personally, I am more of an isopod fan, so with around 14 species in my collection I have A LOT to ''buy'' yet! 

I have never found _Glomeris balcanica_. The species has a relatively restricted distribution in Greece, comprising only some regions of Greek Makedonia and Thrace. Living in Athens and having from one side the pandemic and from the other my busy schedule, I don’t think that I will meet this species soon... However, I may stumble upon _Trachysphaera coiffaiti_, a cavernicolous and probably endogeus species currently endemic to Attika.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 3, 2020)

Yes definitely! I was thinking particularly in isopods there is a great variety to be found there.

Interesting, good to know. Best of luck in your searches, and I know who to call should I visit Greece and want to see more than just history ...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Dec 11, 2020)

When your roaches go through more carrots than your family of four.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## EnigmaNyx (Dec 11, 2020)

When your friends know you keep tarantulas so they ask you “what kinda spider is this” for every arachnid they see thinking you’re the person who obviously knows what every spider in the world is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dead Blue Deer (Dec 11, 2020)

When each outing into the woods/desert/landscape culminates in bringing home new (and free!) pets

When your partner sets aside vegetable scraps "for the buggos"

When you take home extra plastic containers from the grocery store to house said free pets in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kingshockey (Dec 11, 2020)

when your in a grocery store and you can see the potential of a sling cage in every plastic snack container soon as the mixed salted nuts ,trail mix etc. is eaten or dumped out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Dec 12, 2020)

When your significant other knows that initiating feeding time, talking about buying spiders, or just talking about spiders in general will get you to instantly drop whatever grudge you're holding.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EnigmaNyx (Dec 12, 2020)

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> When your significant other knows that initiating feeding time, talking about buying spiders, or just talking about spiders in general will get you to instantly drop


your pants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Dec 12, 2020)

EnigmaNyx said:


> your pants


Umm, pretty sure that was implied. But we're not on an adult website now are we? Or wait, aren't we? Im confused.


----------



## EnigmaNyx (Dec 12, 2020)

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> Umm, pretty sure that was implied. But we're not on an adult website now are we? Or wait, aren't we? Im confused.


we're not, go read some other threads.


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Dec 12, 2020)

EnigmaNyx said:


> we're not, go read some other threads.


I read. Your smart aleck game will never be on par with Dom's. Fun to watch you try though!

Hopefully a mod will come along and delete this little exchange, we're mucking up Arthroverts thread.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EnigmaNyx (Dec 12, 2020)

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> I read. Your smart aleck game will never be on par with Dom's. Fun to watch you try though!
> 
> Hopefully a mod will come along and delete this little exchange, we're mucking up Arthroverts thread.


Smart aleck? Me? I’d never!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Dec 12, 2020)

When you start buying fish food in ten pound bags and you don't even own any fish.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 17, 2020)

"...When you go to type 'California', and autocorrect keeps changing it to _californicus_, _californica_, _californicum_..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rosenkrieger (Dec 17, 2020)

EnigmaNyx said:


> When your friends know you keep tarantulas so they ask you “what kinda spider is this” for every arachnid they see thinking you’re the person who obviously knows what every spider in the world is.


And most of the time you can still identify it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 21, 2020)

@RezonantVoid 

"...When someone writes 'Anime' and you assume they just misspelled _Aname_..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

P.S I really cracked myself up on this one; y'all may not find it funny but it was just hilarious for me to think about.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 21, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> @RezonantVoid
> 
> "...When someone writes 'Anime' and you assume they just misspelled _Aname_..."
> 
> ...


Cant even find where I said that here lmao, glad you found it funny


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 21, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> Cant even find where I said that here lmao, glad you found it funny


You didn't say it, ha ha. I came up with it for this thread, and tagged you because I figured you might find it funny too  (and because most other people don't know what _Aname_ are...).

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Conor10 (Dec 23, 2020)

... you lock your animal room and put sandbags under the door
...you find a roach running on the couch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 23, 2020)

You only find them on your couch? Wow, you’re good...

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Conor10 (Dec 23, 2020)

I have even cooked one in the fireplace and I find mauled ones on the carpet because I have a cat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Dec 31, 2020)

When someone interrupts you when trying to tell them how many tarantulas you have to talk about their fish and they're now dead to you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jess S (Jan 1, 2021)

When you go to show your co-worker a photo of your beautiful child......then leave them hanging for several excruciating minutes while you scroll down a gazillion photos of your T's to find one. The shame!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicareux (Jan 1, 2021)

When your friends and family are tired of the "i've found a colony of cockroaches in my room" / "i think i have a spider in my room" jokes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 1, 2021)

When everyone in your class knows to go straight to you if they see a spider so you can catch it and let it go

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## XxSpiderQueenxX (Jan 6, 2021)

When someone at your school finds a cockroach and gives it to you, thinking that you would like to keep it. 

I swear, this actually happened. It was one of the American cockroaches and I completely freaked. Those things are creepy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 6, 2021)

XxSpiderQueenxX said:


> When someone at your school finds a cockroach and gives it to you, thinking that you would like to keep it.
> 
> I swear, this actually happened. It was one of the American cockroaches and I completely freaked. Those things are creepy.


Oh man, someone tried to hand me a cockroach too. People just don’t get us

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KaelKeepsAnts (Jan 6, 2021)

Well that's nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## XxSpiderQueenxX (Jan 6, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> When everyone in your class knows to go straight to you if they see a spider so you can catch it and let it go


This happened, but it was my teacher. Last year, there was a wolf spider in the trash can (No idea how it got there), and everyone in my class was screaming their heads off, and my teacher literally asked me to take it outside because everyone knows I keep spiders. I actually don't know how the teacher found out I keep spiders, but at least I got to save the spider from certain doom. (Aka the students killing the innocent spider)


----------



## KaelKeepsAnts (Jan 6, 2021)

There was a yellow sac spider in my science class once, and I just killed it because I'd rather not carry a spider that could potentially hospitalize me. Besides, if it ended up back inside again I wouldn't want it to bite anyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XxSpiderQueenxX (Jan 6, 2021)

KaelKeepsAnts said:


> There was a yellow sac spider in my science class once, and I just killed it because I'd rather not carry a spider that could potentially hospitalize me.


Yellow sac spiders can hospitalize people? Why did I not know this 30 minutes ago when I picked one up with my bare hands and took it outside? I thought they were harmless.


----------



## KaelKeepsAnts (Jan 6, 2021)

XxSpiderQueenxX said:


> Yellow sac spiders can hospitalize people? Why did I not know this 30 minutes ago when I picked one up with my bare hands and took it outside? I thought they were harmless.


Well, I don't know if I or anyone else is allergic, and their bites are necrotic  My friend caught one once and it was pretty darn aggressive too. More aggressive than any wolf spider I have kept which says a lot.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 6, 2021)

XxSpiderQueenxX said:


> This happened, but it was my teacher. Last year, there was a wolf spider in the trash can (No idea how it got there), and everyone in my class was screaming their heads off, and my teacher literally asked me to take it outside because everyone knows I keep spiders. I actually don't know how the teacher found out I keep spiders, but at least I got to save the spider from certain doom. (Aka the students killing the innocent spider)


My teachers somehow found out too


----------



## KaelKeepsAnts (Jan 6, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> My teachers somehow found out too


My teachers don't but everyone else does.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 6, 2021)

KaelKeepsAnts said:


> My teachers don't but everyone else does.


Everyone know with me haha.



KaelKeepsAnts said:


> Well, I don't know if I or anyone else is allergic, and their bites are necrotic  My friend caught one once and it was pretty darn aggressive too. More aggressive than any wolf spider I have kept which says a lot.


Yeah, if something is actually dangerous in there you can’t like waltz up to it and scoop it up actually need to take the time to get everyone out of the way blah blah blah

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Jan 9, 2021)

"...When, on long car trips, you are known for spewing scientific names for hours on end..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ThemantismanofPA (Jan 9, 2021)

you spend hundreds to import a < 6" spider

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Jan 10, 2021)

"...When you can get into a heated argument about hybridization with a passing stranger..."

"...When you make jokes like, 'What am I, chopped sucking stomach?', and make up insults that only make sense to you because they are scientific names..."

"...When you catch yourself saying _Brachypelma albopilosum_ and promptly reprimand yourself by repeating _Tlitocatl albopilosus_ over and over out loud..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jess S (Jan 10, 2021)

....  When you can say Tlitocatl

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## justanotherTkeeper (Jan 16, 2021)

...when you find two of your male G. grandidieri brawling in their tub and you just sit and watch in fascination (and try not to pick sides)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Jan 31, 2021)

"...When you run into the local dipterist at the grocery store and casually say 'I've got a couple thousand specimens for you back home'..."



justanotherTkeeper said:


> ...when you find two of your male G. grandidieri brawling in their tub and you just sit and watch in fascination (and try not to pick sides)


I'll raise you an _Archiblatta_!

"...When you eschew cock, fish, bull, and dog fighting, and go for the real action: roach fighting..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## goliathusdavid (Feb 1, 2021)

...When your friends say they're afraid that when they go outside you'll jump out from a bush talking about USDA\APHIS regulations
...When your brother buys you a millipede shirt
...When you have to purchase a second humidifier because your invert collection has expanded to two rooms and you have to make the third floor of your house tropical
...When you voluntarily take in 400 hissers to help your boss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 1, 2021)

goliathusdavid said:


> ...When your friends say they're afraid that when they go outside you'll jump out from a bush talking about USDA\APHIS regulations
> ...When your brother buys you a millipede shirt
> ...When you have to purchase a second humidifier because your invert collection has expanded to two rooms and you have to make the third floor of your house tropical


I don’t have a brother but if I did this is the kind of brother I would want

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Feb 15, 2021)

"...When a mite or springtail crawls across your phone screen and you try pinch-squeeze to zoom in on it..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Feb 15, 2021)

When you wash your hands _before _touching cockroaches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## goliathusdavid (Feb 15, 2021)

...When all your friends and family members send you the same article about monogamous cockroaches

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jess S (Feb 15, 2021)

When an arachnophobic colleague/family member sends you to get rid of a spider, then says "is it gone?", and you lie and say "YES".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## isopodgeek (Feb 15, 2021)

When your family sees a Pest species of Cockroach running on the floor and you say, “Don’t kill it.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## isopodgeek (Feb 15, 2021)

goliathusdavid said:


> ...When all your friends and family members send you the same article about monogamous cockroaches


Was this article about the cockroaches that chew each other’s wings off before mating?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## isopodgeek (Feb 15, 2021)

isopodgeek said:


> Was this article about the cockroaches that chew each other’s wings off before mating?


----------



## isopodgeek (Feb 15, 2021)

isopodgeek said:


> When you keep the bedroom room at temperatures more comfy for your inverts and less comfy for you.


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 15, 2021)

When you start trying to take pictures of fungus gnats for an upcoming blog post about typical invertebrate enclosure pests...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Smotzer (Feb 26, 2021)

You know you’re really into inverts when..... you vividly dream about having to physically correct someone’s Ephobopus cyanognathus enclosure that was set up like an arboreal

.....and you really really know you are when you are speaking the Latin nomenclature as well as family and sub family names to the keeper in the dream.

Fossorial Latin Dreaming

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Mar 15, 2021)

"...When you're comfortable with keeping your toothbrush next to your tongs..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GhostOoOoOo (Mar 15, 2021)

You have to move out because your landlord gave you the ultimatum of the arachnids or a home.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Sad 1


----------



## Matts inverts (Mar 15, 2021)

When you have to go to the forest because you ran out of supplies for the millipedes. When you have 15 dollars saved and you think, almost have enough for another isopod culture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matts inverts (Mar 15, 2021)

When you go to type a and arachnoboards pops up on google. When the first thing pops up on google when you go to do work is bugs in cyberspace videos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Conor10 (Mar 16, 2021)

When someone asks “what’s the weird soup your cooking”?!?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Matts inverts (Mar 17, 2021)

Haha my kitchen smells like oak and I’m asked what I was cooking and all I can say is bug food


----------



## goliathusdavid (Mar 17, 2021)

...when you're friends nominate you in the yearbook as "most likely to be able to identify that weird bug you just squished"
...when you successfully convince your girlfriend that velvet worms are utterly adorable in under five minutes

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Mar 25, 2021)

"...When you almost take out one of the posts in the restaurant drive-thru because there's a jumping spider (_Phidippus johnsonii_!) in the median landscaping..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Apr 7, 2021)

When you ask to bum an insulin needle from your diabetic friend. "It's not for dope, I swear!! I just need to water my tiny sling through a tiny hole!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Edan bandoot (Apr 7, 2021)

you keep plastic viles in your jacket pockets...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Joey Spijkers (Apr 7, 2021)

When a blacklight is a vital part of your travel equipment

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jess S (Apr 7, 2021)

You search the bags of bananas in supermarkets checking for spiders.....because you WANT to find one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Smotzer (Apr 7, 2021)

When at work the clients find and kill a juvenile tarantula that wandered in and they feel good about it, but you are really sad, frustrated, and annoyed and try and tell them to please never kill another one, and try and educate them that tarantulas in Texas are totally harmless. And then your going to bring the dead tarantula home with you and pin it and add it to your collection. My life today......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Matts inverts (Apr 7, 2021)

Jess S said:


> You search the bags of bananas in supermarkets checking for spiders.....because you WANT to find one


I do this to, I also look around coconuts to see if rhino beetles were left in the imported coconuts. Still no luck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Apr 12, 2021)

When you take a picture at a McDonald's drive thru because there is an old world tarantula sp. in bold letters

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Jul 2, 2021)

When you're ecstatic to find a new poop.

When you have a little mini celebration for every one that ate that day.

When there's a spider on your ceiling right now and you just forgot what you were supposed to be doing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 3, 2021)

...When you are far more excited over finding rotting wood than most people...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## goliathusdavid (Jul 3, 2021)

...when you have to identify the insect in your bathtub before deciding whether or not to kill it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XxSpiderQueenxX (Jul 4, 2021)

When you always have containers in your pockets, no matter where you are going (in case of invert finds  )

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 4, 2021)

XxSpiderQueenxX said:


> When you always have containers in your pockets, no matter where you are going (in case of invert finds  )


You stole what I was gonna say next

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jul 4, 2021)

When you peel fruit and veggies for your roaches but tell your kids that's where the vitamins are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matts inverts (Jul 4, 2021)

When you relocate scorpions in Nevada so your friends won’t kill them with pesticides.


----------



## Doodlebird (Jul 4, 2021)

When you always have a pocket bug guide on hand, as well as some small jars just in case. I also have almost nothing to recycle because I hoard anything enclosure-like

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## webjunkie72 (Jul 4, 2021)

Nicholas Rothstein said:


> What the heck? ^
> 
> I said pro tip: use rubbing alcohol or soak it in water for a few hours and try again


good gone works good also. just make sure you clean the container well afterwards


----------



## webjunkie72 (Jul 4, 2021)

when see every tiny bug as a free feeder for your inverts


----------



## webjunkie72 (Jul 4, 2021)

webjunkie72 said:


> goo gone works good also. just make sure you clean the container well afterwards


----------



## Thearachnidaddict (Jul 4, 2021)

When your search history is just spiders for sale,arachnoboards,tarantula forum, poecilotheria mettalica care, how to get rid of fungus nats, tarantulas for sale, what is the best substrate for terrestrial tarantulas, what size water dish for AF b hammori,what to do if pet tarantula escaped and vaporized my dog with acid spit, how to sex tarantulas ventrally, inverts for sale,most reputable invert dealers.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Thearachnidaddict (Jul 4, 2021)

When your a teen and can look at a spider for half a second and instantly identify it with its scientific name,when you find yourself responding when people say a slightly incorrect spider fact with actually no


----------



## Timc (Jul 10, 2021)

When your salt water aquarist friend doesn’t even use scientific names and you think to yourself “Amateur…”

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Matts inverts (Jul 10, 2021)

When you are super happy to se night crawlers after it rains outside. My family gets confused when I say I want it to rain so I can find worms and salamanders.


----------



## Ceymann (Jul 21, 2021)

When you blow almost $200 on some fancy rollie polys ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Scorpiobsession (Jul 21, 2021)

When you have an industrial shelving unit in your bedroom to store everything, in addition to 2 other shelving units that take up the entire room.

When you've never kept tarantulas or centipedes and you see an S. dehaani for $20 and say "I'll figure it out on the fly". (not exactly how it went but pretty close)

When the only reason you stay up until 2:00 am every night is to see a centipede come out for 5 minutes every half-hour.

When you leave a big family dinner to catch a bug you saw fly outside, and then you're out there for a half hour looking at bugs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ceymann (Jul 21, 2021)

Timc said:


> When your salt water aquarist friend doesn’t even use scientific names and you think to yourself “Amateur…”


I have been keeping reef aquariums since 98' and now actually manage a coral farm for one of the biggest vendors in the coral trade (Top Shelf Aquatics)

I used to get so annoyed 15 years ago when people started naming morphs of coral '" super bubblegum lollipop or strawberry dreams etc etc"  but nowadays its added to the collectability of coral, grown the hobby and essentially pays my salary, lol

I do wish the coral hobby used latin names more, half the time stuff is misidentified by vendors and hobbyists, sometimes its nit even the right genus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Snailientologist (Jul 21, 2021)

When dirt and empty plastic boxes are at the top of your wish list.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Buggylookslikeyou (Jul 21, 2021)

When you not only turn your expensive mid mod night table into a spoodtopia but you move the heavy thing under the window to get the best light every morning and then back at night to get to your side of the dinner table. Also when guests come over and you redirect them away from the seat closest to the spood setup informing them they might bump your babies. Lastly when you start talking to neighbors and they say “you collect those things I flushed two down the toilet” you kindly tell them off and never speak to them again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frogdaddy (Jul 21, 2021)

Buggylookslikeyou said:


> When you not only turn your expensive mid mod night table into a spoodtopia but you move the heavy thing under the window to get the best light every morning and then back at night to get to your side of the dinner table. Also when guests come over and you redirect them away from the seat closest to the spood setup informing them they might bump your babies. Lastly when you start talking to neighbors and they say “you collect those things I flushed two down the toilet” you kindly tell them off and never speak to them again


Spoodtopia. Now added to my vocabulary.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Buggylookslikeyou (Jul 21, 2021)

Frogdaddy said:


> Spoodtopia. Now added to my vocabulary.


You can also add spood ranch
Spood haven 
Spoodville
That’s awesome btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buggylookslikeyou (Jul 21, 2021)

webjunkie72 said:


> when see every tiny bug as a free feeder for your inverts


That’s funny but don’t actually feed your pets wild or random caught bugs I made that mistake with my first spood luckily he was ok sometimes they are poisoned or carry bacteria or some other nastiness store bought all the way !

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Matts inverts (Jul 21, 2021)

When you text someone when there at work cause you found a baby jumping spider.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 13, 2021)

“…When your idea of a work-out is a nine mile hike and all the associated flipping/lifting of twenty pound rocks and logs along the way…”

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 16, 2021)

When you don't view food storage and Tupperware containers in the same light as everyone else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## goliathusdavid (Nov 16, 2021)

darkness975 said:


> When you don't view food storage and Tupperware containers in the same light as everyone else.


When people you live with keep yelling "why do all the deli cups have needle holes in them???" One word: collecting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 25, 2021)

“…When you go from telling yourself you’ll never italicize scientific names because it’s too much work to being genuinely irked by the lack of an italics option in your phone’s text messaging system…”

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## PillipedeBreeder (Dec 25, 2021)

„... When you promised yourself not to get any more invertebrates and yet a package with three new species is waiting at your doorstep.“

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 25, 2021)

Leave that one to the porch pirates.  Should be good for a laugh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Edan bandoot (Dec 25, 2021)

You get socks with spiders on them for Christmas

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 25, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> You get socks with spiders on them for Christmas


Socks with spiders in them.  That sounds like a typical day in Australia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ThemantismanofPA (Dec 25, 2021)

You honestly debate whether or not to email an author/ publishing company to correct their use of poisonous and venomous in their new book.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 26, 2021)

Arthroverts said:


> “…When you go from telling yourself you’ll never italicize scientific names because it’s too much work to being genuinely irked by the lack of an italics option in your phone’s text messaging system…”
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Man, I can’t tell you how much I relate to this…

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## goliathusdavid (Dec 27, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Man, I can’t tell you how much I relate to this…


My favorite is texting entomologists and watching them slowly get progressively more and more frustrated

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 27, 2021)

goliathusdavid said:


> My favorite is texting entomologists and watching them slowly get progressively more and more frustrated


So that's why they always like to use email...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 27, 2021)

Arthroverts said:


> “…When you go from telling yourself you’ll never italicize scientific names because it’s too much work to being genuinely irked by the lack of an italics option in your phone’s text messaging system…”
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Italicizing them.  I didn't even know that was a thing.  Thanks for the heads-up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Dec 27, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Man, I can’t tell you how much I relate to this…


Technically italics can be done but it's really clunky on a phone so I usually forgo it then go back later on my laptop and edit it.


----------



## Arthroverts (Jan 3, 2022)

"...When you continually have coco coir or dirt under your fingernails..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Apr 8, 2022)

"...When you can draw a catch-cup and catch the bug faster than the nearest person can squash it..."

"...When your light-trap setup is worth more than what it brings in all year..."

"...When you take BioQuip's closing personally..."

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Funny 3


----------



## AlbaArachnids92 (Apr 8, 2022)

"...when your postie (home and work) know where the "live" parcel is going before they check the label"

One who delivers to my house keeps my parcels on his heated passenger seat. One who delivers to my work changes her route so she can drop the parcel off early for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## A cave cricket (Apr 9, 2022)

... when your mom tells you to release rare grasshopper you caught a week ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ediand (Apr 9, 2022)

...when you're getting serious about studying biology & start looking for textbooks to understand them better

Reactions: Love 1 | Thinking 1


----------



## A cave cricket (Apr 9, 2022)

Biology Or entomology?


----------



## ediand (Apr 9, 2022)

A cave cricket said:


> Biology Or entomology?


Biology since I'm also interested in the plant science side of things and how inverts interact with the world around them, as well as their (sometimes non-invert) predators and prey. I think it's all interesting

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------

